# New Hyung!



## agemechanic03 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I started learning Naihanchi Cho Dan on Monday :ultracool. I have to say, seeing one other guy in my class perform this hyung, made it look EASY! Only 2 days into he hyung, I am starting to get it down pretty good with the occasional freeze. Very interesting and I am looking forward to reading more about it and trying to figure some bunkai on it. So I guess I will be doing a lot of THREAD searching to see what I can find plus lots and lots of practice. I don't know if it will make it into my top hyung favs, but we'll see once I get it down.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun.  Is it  red belt form?   What kind of unusual moves does it have?  Some of those higher belts forms look very complicated.

I will probably start learning Pyong Ahn Cho Dan tonight - without knowing the new blocks first.  I will learn them as I do the form.  I'm a little nervous but excited.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I will probably start learning Pyong Ahn Cho Dan tonight - without knowing the new blocks first.  *I will learn them as I do the form.*  I'm a little nervous but excited.



You hope!  I know this has been said before, but that doesnt exactly inspire confidence...


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 28, 2007)

Naihanchi Cho dan is a great form and one of my favs. It isnt all that hard to learn compared to others but its full of really nasty applications. Iain Abernethy made a video of Naihanchi and Bassai applications, check it out if you can.

Pyung Ahn Cho dan shouldnt be too hard after the Kichos, its the same H pattern. It also has a lot of nasty applications. Its great when you move from the kichos onto the Pyung Ahns, just wait untill you learn ee dan its usually most peoples favourite.


----------



## crushing (Aug 28, 2007)

There are a few discussions of naihanchi on these boards.  This thread has videos of upnorthkyosa doing the three naihanchi forms.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37374

Yossarian, Of the Pyung Ahns, I thought Pyung Ahn Sam Dan was most people's favorite?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> There are a few discussions of naihanchi on these boards.  This thread has videos of upnorthkyosa doing the three naihanchi forms.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37374
> 
> Yossarian, Of the Pyung Ahns, I thought Pyung Ahn Sam Dan was most people's favorite?



Unfortunately, upnorthkyosa has to do his hyung very fast, to avoid large file sizes, so watching those videos isn't the best thing in the world for trying to learn them. There are decent videos of keema hyung / naihanchi cho dan on the internet, but they're few and far between, and almost none of them TSD. If you have any questions on the moves, though, I'm sure we can answer them.

The key to the keema hyung is waist twist. If you try to use your shoulders and arms to get power for the moves in these hyung, you're going to hurt yourself. Practice using your waist _for each move_. Don't rush through it, or you won't get the full benefit. 

These forms also work heavily on the horseriding stance (as expected). Keep your knees bent and your weight over your center of gravity. Don't lean forward or go into a split to get low. It should be just like sitting down on a stool that isn't there. It takes practice, but it strengthens the legs and the stance.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2007)

Naihanchi is a very simple hyung to learn, but it takes years to master.  What is your gup rank?  In TSD, its common to teach Naihanchi at red belt.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 29, 2007)

i've just learnt this form too, found it very easy to learn, like the mirroring that takes place, always enjoy learning a new form

claire


----------



## McZ (Aug 30, 2007)

hmm this form is easy to learn... (one class should be enough to learn) but to do it good is difficult, you must remember to have a head on the same level in every transitions. Personally i don't like this forms...


----------



## tsdmgk1336 (Aug 30, 2007)

I love it it is i think one of my favorite hyungs. and it has a ton of Bunkai applacations to it as well...


----------

